# Tag less Neck Label?



## DeziGna (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking for some information on how to add a simple logo on where a neck label would be.

It seems easier than having the t-shirt designs sent to another company to then relabel. Also more cost effective.

I would like a simple stamp type product..

or maybe a label with a logo that can be ironed on to the t-shirt

Any advice would be much appreciated 

this is the only product i have found that looks similar:

Easystamp - Personalised Clothes Stamp by Easy2Name


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Usually, neck label printing is done by a screen printer at the time you get your t-shirts printed. Just look for a screen printer that offers "finishing services" or relabeling and you can get your t-shirts printed and relabeled all in one stop.

Per FTC regulations, the label you put in the neckline needs to be permanent, so doing a consumer level print might not work for your needs.

You can find all types of info about relabeling options and requirements in this section of the forum  T-Shirt Tag Relabeling and Finishing - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## taglessnecklabel (Nov 20, 2013)

The "neck label" printing or "tag less printing" directly on to the garment can be done easily by mechanical or pneumatic pad printing machines. The process is very simple like stamping. the color or ink is picked up from a plate which is etched by a silicone pad and is transfeered easily over the neck of the garment.The ink is a special formulation which is wash resistant and very stretchable even on Lycra and spandex.taglessprinting.com shows all the elements and processes needed for the tag less neck label printing.
You can go to [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OytCSsmwGs[/media] for a video on this process.


----------

